
Simplistic heat-maps using Vecto - mnemonik
http://ryepup.unwashedmeme.com/blog/2009/12/30/simplistic-heat-maps-using-vecto/
======
wglb
Vecto being <http://www.xach.com/lisp/vecto/> which is used to do
<http://wigflip.com/easystreet/> and <http://www.xach.com/moviecharts/>
(Avatar is doing well!). And Zach also does <http://wigflip.com/>, all with
SBCL.

------
friism
What about rendering heat-maps client-side using transparent canvas? Projects
like this one and gheat (<http://code.google.com/p/gheat/>) are great, but
running tile-servers is a bit of a hassle...

